# Pavement Scrapers



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

*President : BodyDropped*

*Vice President : undead white boy*

*Members : 2lowsyn, dirk*










THE LOGO IS TEMPERARY UNTIL I CAN GET ONE DREW UP

*BodyDropped's Builds

Undead White Boy's Builds

Dirk's Builds*
ALL MEMBERS : POST YOUR BUILDS HERE

if you are interested in joining, PM me


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll Start this Off

My Tahoe :




























My 51 Fleetline :



























































































enjoy


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh: bodydropped,,,your already a member of LOW4OSHOW!!!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 19 2008, 11:00 AM~10201457
> *:uh: bodydropped,,,your already a member of LOW4OSHOW!!!
> *


me and 8 - Ball talked about it, it didn't feel right being a member when the club was started so long ago


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo yo heres my work in progresses

STREET RACING CAMARO


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 10:01 PM~10201467
> *me and 8 - Ball talked about it, it didn't feel right being a member when the club was started so long ago
> *


when what club was started so long ago?? if your talkin bout your you JUST started it. and if you aint gonna be in low4oshow take it out of your avi


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

continued

THE BEAST



















project rat




























THE ITALIAN STALLION


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 19 2008, 11:06 AM~10201506
> *when what club was started so long ago?? if your talkin bout your you JUST started it. and if you aint gonna be in low4oshow take it out of your avi
> *


no, not this one, low4oshow, and me and 8-ball talked about it a few hours ago, and he isn't giving me shit about it, and neither should you


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and last but not least 

HALLOWEEN





































and all its affiliates

the haulers engine



















and the trailer









































































the hauler frame and trailer combo


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

yea he is cool we already talked bout it. dont worry bout it bodydropped we still cool homie u kno dat. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-JUST MY 2 CENTS, NOT TO JACK UP YOUR THREAD PERO WHY EVERYBODY DOIN THE CLUB THING.....    :werd: :werd:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8-Ball_@Mar 19 2008, 11:16 AM~10201596
> *yea he is cool we already talked bout it. dont worry bout it bodydropped we still cool homie u kno dat. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

no offence towards any one ,but why dont people come to me about issues similar to this.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ill post up more pic tomorrow


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 19 2008, 11:29 AM~10201708
> *no offence towards any one ,but why dont people come to me about issues similar to this.
> *


because you weren't online, and he is the guy i talked to about joing a while back


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo why r we fighting already
this club bairly started to day


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

o layyyyyyyyyyy.........


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i got off for 20 min.send a pm.but its straight though. :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 08:31 PM~10201729
> *because you weren't online, and he is the guy i talked to about joing a while back
> *


so have you left the club "low4show"?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yes


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Mar 18 2008, 08:23 PM~10201653
> *ORALE VATO-JUST MY 2 CENTS, NOT TO JACK UP YOUR THREAD PERO WHY EVERYBODY DOIN THE CLUB THING.....        :werd:  :werd:
> *



why not lowrider bikes have clubs,real crews have clubs why not rep your own shit 
we are here building our asses off just like anyother crew that reps lowriders....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 08:34 PM~10201763
> *yes
> *


take their name out of your avi then!
what was the purpose there? cause they have an established club and name? :dunno: 

makes no sense. :dunno:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hope the crew does well


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks hopefully we will


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yup


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im out 
its late and the monsters are out tonight
LOL
later ppl


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

im a beast


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

if this is the choice you have made (for reasons i dont kno)then out of respect for us low4oshow members please remove our name from your name, :angry:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR CLUB GUY'S....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 08:01 PM~10201467
> *me and 8 - Ball talked about it, it didn't feel right being a member when the club was started so long ago
> *


 :uh:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*GOOD LUCK AND RESPECT FOR YOUR NEW CLUB*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 18 2008, 10:44 PM~10202849
> *GOOD LUCK AND RESPECT FOR YOUR NEW CLUB
> *


x2


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

its changed, i couldn't figure out what you all were talking about, i thought you meant my signature, and i was like wtf?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 18 2008, 08:56 PM~10201424
> *President : BodyDropped
> 
> Vice President : undead white boy
> ...


  :uh:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 19 2008, 01:05 AM~10203427
> *  :uh:
> *


What's the problem?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, i missed out on all the action! lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Mar 19 2008, 12:07 AM~10203431
> *What's the problem?
> *


I THINK IT'S CAUSE THE HOMIES GOT A SIMILAR CLUB NAME :dunno:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks M.C.B.A

and here are some bulds iv done


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

continued
one of my faves a 61 bel air
































and i got outher stuf iv played with to make it my own
time for some rc car 








still in ther works

























still in ther works 































my fave rc body 
























CRASH


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and yes im still working on thees but car shows are coming up soon so havnt had must time .
















and this ones for the tucked big wheels comp 
















im taking my time on thees to step up my game for the love of modle making 
dont want to make just any shit and put it out ther .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

alright boys and girls ive got some mor to post up
these r done

1 bad 60



















black magic





































magnum


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey homies

good luck with your club !!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

continued 

pay check























































and finally 
the getto glass house


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank You All For The Support.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

fucking rain, was gonna get some clear ont he 51, and also, i think i'm gonna have to bond the shole enterior, niece wanted the play with it while i was asleep, cuts and shit all in it....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

they suck
j/k homie
i think they would br better on a truck
but its ur ride


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

IMO you need bigger rims, other than that, CLEAN!!!! :thumbsup:










lose the chrome skirts, for real, bro.... :thumbsup:










any bigger pics? :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

got some work done on blood thirsty 
check it out 
and tell me whatcha think


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

not bad


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha i got bigger pick of the 59 i think somewhere,

bad ass trucks up ther .
and the gold bomb, can you take a pick of it slamed ?
























thats all the pics i got of it i have to rebuld it caus it got trashed by my kids cats. i had it on the TV.

i forgot about this one


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the first coat of clear on the 51, everything paint, tomorrow will be assembly day, also need tog et more coats of clear on it, and i also added a visor to it and got he interior fixed, still looks shitty, i i tented the windows, you can still see through them, but they are darker


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

sweet rides, ill post something up later. as for now im goin outside...lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

DIRK, UNDEAD, 2LOWSYN, goto that link i sent ya'll


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 19 2008, 09:28 AM~10204470
> *I THINK IT'S CAUSE THE HOMIES GOT A SIMILAR CLUB NAME  :dunno:
> *


  thats right me an 408nut have had the same model club for over 4 years remember miguel asked you to come to the meetings smiley :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2008, 09:27 AM~10209460
> * thats right me an 408nut have had the same model club for over 4 years remember miguel asked you to come to the meetings smiley  :0
> *


check your PMs....

and i thought 408nut was in MCBA?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

pics with clear up in just a second


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 20 2008, 10:10 AM~10209932
> *pics with some clear...  ... and a visor
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 19 2008, 07:52 PM~10209697
> *check your PMs....
> 
> and i thought 408nut was in MCBA?
> *


mcba is an acotiation ( spelling)from what im to understand and check 408nut sig ive known homie for like 20 years


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Mar 20 2008, 10:17 AM~10209988
> *mcba is an acotiation ( spelling)from what im to understand and check 408nut sig ive known homie for like 20 years
> *


your sig says TABLE scrapers, not PAVEMENT scrapers


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 19 2008, 08:18 PM~10210006
> *your sig says TABLE scrapers, not PAVEMENT scrapers
> *


n/m check your pm


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i ahve no PM


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WHO CARES LET POST SOME MODLES. AND STOP TALKING ABOUT HOW CLOSE SOME THING LOOK .IF YOU HAVE Qs ABOUT ARE NAME OR LOGO PM BODYDROP OR UNDEADWHITEBOY ..


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Good luck with the crew fellas...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ok, so i everything straight, and thank you MKD904


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

good thing im never online when these desputes happen.. haha


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 20 2008, 01:44 PM~10211968
> *good thing im never online when these desputes happen.. haha
> *


lol


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

good luck guys.... uffin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 19 2008, 11:52 PM~10212032
> *good luck guys....  uffin:
> *


we'll probably need it... haha


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 19 2008, 07:56 PM~10212075
> *we'll probably need it... haha
> *


Dirk from Model Cars Mag forums? :scrutinize: if so WELCOME TO LAYITLOW forums.... you'll like it here


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:06 AM~10212143
> *Dirk from Model Cars Mag forums?  :scrutinize:  if so WELCOME TO LAYITLOW forums.... you'll like it here
> *


Yep, that be me! thanks for the welcome and yes, so far i like it, its a change of pace from mcm


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

a bit more active and welcoming huh


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 20 2008, 12:11 AM~10212166
> *a bit more active and welcoming huh
> *


definately! Oh did you get my message i sent a few days ago or so on mcm?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

so is everything straight now?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 19 2008, 08:12 PM~10212182
> *definately! Oh did you get my message i sent a few days ago or so on mcm?
> *



got it today.... hven't been on for a few days..... work been crazy again


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

how did i get caught up in this 1?  


yes i am a member of TABLE SCRAPERS mc.....and i am a member o M.C.B.A. :biggrin: 

i aint trippin' about no 1 havin' a similiar name to table scrapers...its always gonna be like that..jus like car clubs.there are so many car clubs out there that the names sound n look the same........ :tongue: but anyways,please excuse my homie.he was makin a point across that the names were similiar n it jus turned into an misunderstanding :nicoderm: ...............i wanna wish u and your boys good luck with your new club......

much respect,
408NUT :wave:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

For my next project(s). Hopefully something fairly easier. these two will be a matching pair, both just flat black and some chrome. nuthin too fancy.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

scince im not able to do anything to my wips due to the fact i bavent got any decal sheets or that ive hit builders block
ive decided to play some video games
heres an idea that ran over my imagination
introduce this villan








to lowriders on this car








so gentalemen i introduce VENOM to u
it just came out of the paint booth today

















heres the frame im planning onbmfing the frame rales,exahaust,and gas tank








the engine is going to have some chrome goodies as well








any suggestions would be helpful 
thanks 4 ur time


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

can you order them onlie ??????? the decals


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

idk maybe


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you can also use the decal maker?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 20 2008, 10:57 PM~10213856
> * how did i get caught up in this 1?
> yes i am a member of TABLE SCRAPERS mc.....and i am a member o M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well, for some reason, none of my 51 chevy pics are showing up, so i am gonna post them all up...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like them rims bro .
R you going to use any chrom trimings ? and i thought to day was assembal day ?where the pics at ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

workin on it, but i forgot to paint the firewall, so pics up later tonight, goto that chat link...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

im ther but not for long


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

undead, where u at?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im here but u cant see me


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

aint venom black and white ,wjys the elco copper lookin???


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

he is
and the elco is red flake over black
it will make the pics stand out more


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 20 2008, 08:57 AM~10213856
> * how did i get caught up in this 1?
> yes i am a member of TABLE SCRAPERS mc.....and i am a member o M.C.B.A.  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :yes: :nicoderm: :around:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

started my 53 bel air today , cut the roof to chop it and molded in the front and rear bumper smooth....bondo tomarow and maby some paint i got some .
pick at some point ?
and i dont kno what rims yet but its not a lowrider .so probly soem fat white walls.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got 2 finished for the year, 51 fleetline, and tahoe, will get pics when i get the camera back


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ima do the 51 so i can get one done this year.and i got the magnum wheels all on guna do something for the doors .


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

undead since u did the elco in red u could do carnage he looks alot like venom just red lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

2low, PM me that chat link


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 19 2008, 10:56 AM~10201424
> *President : BodyDropped
> 
> Vice President : undead white boy
> ...


new member.....


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 22 2008, 06:06 PM~10227897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks



what you doin?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

*sincitycutty*


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

any1 have any progress? :dunno: , i got the tahioe and 51 finished, pics when i get the camera back today 

also, gonna try to get the hiluxes built by next weekend.... nothing special, just to do it..... uffin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 20 2008, 09:15 AM~10209333
> *yha i got bigger pick of the 59 i think somewhere,
> 
> bad ass trucks up ther .
> sorry, no slammed pics, never intended for it to be slammed, just wanted to test some paint skills on it really, actually, it sets about 9 scale inches off the ground... *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

51 still needs bumpers.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 19 2008, 08:15 PM~10209333
> *yha i got bigger pick of the 59 i think somewhere,
> 
> bad ass trucks up ther .
> ...


rims on the 65....

pmed


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 07:38 AM~10240688
> *51 still needs bumpers.....
> 
> 
> ...


and headlights, foil, decent wheels.... want me to continue??! :dunno:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yea, and the headlights, and not gonna foil it until i get better at stuff like that 

and those are the only rims i got that look decent on it... 

might redo the whole kit one day....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

JUST A RECAP ON WHATS BEEN DONE... 










undead white boy :


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Me :









2lowsyn :


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good PSMCC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 11:45 PM~10241090
> *Lookin good PSMCC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BRO!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Mar 24 2008, 08:45 AM~10241090
> *Lookin good PSMCC  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks X2 :biggrin: feels good to be notice.

well here are the best pics of the 64 and what iv done to the magnum.

i got all the suspention mostly dont need to paint the under chasie to finish and it is a ajustable set up, and working on the doors still (not as easy as i thought it would be ) 
























and i still need to finsh the inter .

here the magnum , i saw alot of peeps in here that do wagons,so in all respect to wagon guy who i havent seen on for some time i turned my magnum in to a wagon 

-> see 









i shut the back door to do this , and i bring up wagon guy caus he was one of the first peeps to give me any props on here  
i have all the wheels tucked in and im working on the inter for this one .and miner body touch ups befor paint.

as for my 51 i got some shit pics of it but ill get better ones sometime. but the roof is choped and the body is DROPED, but i wanted to section the body but realy couldnt cuas then i would have to cut up alot more stuff and my new dremal has no more saws. :angry: , so that plan went out the door for now . but its all good i got the bumper molded in and i might finish this one first .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

are you using a cell phone, if so, let me give you a hint, when you are in camera mode, goto option and pick the biggest resolution,,,, makes the pics bigger, also, get as much light on the model as possible...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no its the camera, it blows. ima blow it up when i get a better one. 
the good pics of my cars are from my older sis or my ants camera .

edit i took some more pics with my sucky ass camera LOL
51 bel air 
slamed








bumpers smooth out (doesnt look like it but its ther under the grill )








rear bumper smooth out








thinkn i might have to cut the roof in half and exstend it a lil bit


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

NEW MEMBER < 
CODE210 

thats SAN ANTO FOR THOUGHS WHO DONT KNOW ! ! 
rep it hard code210


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 06:02 AM~10243864
> *NEW MEMBER <
> CODE210
> 
> ...


aiight, i'll add him, but i still need to see his work...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

*President : BodyDropped*

*Vice President : undead white boy*

*Members : 2lowsyn, dirk, sincitycutty, and CODE210*










THE LOGO IS TEMPERARY UNTIL I CAN GET ONE DREW UP

*BodyDropped's Builds

Undead White Boy's Builds

Dirk's Builds*
ALL MEMBERS : POST YOUR BUILDS HERE

if you are interested in joining, PM me


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

THREE 6 MAFIA 
is guna be in my town down the fuckn street . makn me sway, 
FUCK YHA









AND A LOWLOW SHOW wish me luck i want to get my bike out ther to rep it for THE ARTISTIC TEXAS CHAPTER .


----------



## Cod210 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey thanks for letn' me join here are some pics of my cars there not lows but there the only ones i got finnished so far,sorry if sum of the pic are a little blurry


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

but when u registered, you fucked up your name, isn't it supposed to be code210, not cod210...PM a mod, such as 1ofaknd and ask him nicely to change it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

nice stuff though....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

any1 have a 61 impala and need an idea?










i wouldn't mind making this myself, but hobbytown is gay and doesn't have any of the 61 impalas, and they dont do custom orders.... :uh:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

but from the looks of the erar, it wouldn't hit back bumper...look at the rear suspension....  ... but on a model, its just plastic.... :cheesy: ........................just and idea


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats sweet , 
man cody it took you long enough i thought you were guna skip town LMAO. why didnt you tell me you had that bike and the gto?
fuckn killer choper and you should put up the truck too.
welcome to pavement scrapers


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 25 2008, 12:17 PM~10250162
> *thats sweet ,
> man cody it took you long enough i thought you were guna skip town LMAO. why didnt you tell me you had that bike and the gto?
> fuckn killer choper and you should put up the truck too.
> ...


It think thats a charger isn't it?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

it appears to be a mopar
sorry 2low ur wrong
welcome little homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh yha it is , LOL i guss i wasnt realy paing ationtion. LMAO.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 11:16 AM~10251101
> *ttt
> *


WHY?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^ LOL^ tru we didnt need one , and i know we should all have adirect link to this topic i know i do-LMAO any progress pics any one ? of anything ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

2low...... that bike is bad ass homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what bike the one code210 made or my lowlow bike ?
see this is my bike 








got more done but still no paint on it yet.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

next i line...nothing to radical on this one, just some paint....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Mar 25 2008, 11:50 AM~10250373
> *It think thats a charger isn't it?
> *


yes it is. 69 dodge charger 500 to be exact :biggrin: 

and how could you get that mixed up with a gto??


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 07:58 AM~10249670
> *:cheesy:
> 
> any1 have a 61 impala and need an idea?
> ...


I've got several of the Lindberg impalas. Gimme a hollah on my PM.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Mar 25 2008, 06:49 PM~10254790
> *yes it is. 69 dodge charger 500 to be exact :biggrin:
> 
> and how could you get that mixed up with a gto??
> *


i wasnt paying atition i was just glad to see he posted up his shit. :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hobbytown is noob


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^umK......


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 11:11 AM~10255741
> *^umK......
> *



^umK...... what?

:dunno:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

like..


umm...ok then....i e: good for you then.....in a more sarcastic way,,
OR ok......what does that have to do with this subject...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 04:58 AM~10249670
> *:cheesy:
> 
> any1 have a 61 impala and need an idea?
> ...


isn't that the old "Redasaurus" hopper? from the early 90s?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

*BodyDropped said i wouldn't mind making this myself, but hobbytown is gay and doesn't have any of the 61 impalas, and they dont do custom orders.... *


so i said hobbytown is noob ..... whats the problem :dunno:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10256861
> *isn't that the old "Redasaurus" hopper? from the early 90s?
> *


Yes It Is ! :cheesy:




> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum+Mar 26 2008, 03:27 PM~10257601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

i was lookin for that pic. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Mar 27 2008, 01:25 AM~10259492
> *i was lookin for that pic. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 26 2008, 12:27 AM~10257601
> *BodyDropped said i wouldn't mind making this myself, but hobbytown is gay and doesn't have any of the 61 impalas, and they dont do custom orders....
> so i said hobbytown is noob ..... whats the problem  :dunno:
> *


ther no prblum just didnt know what you were talking about.

and are ther any more pics of that 61 ?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that 61 looks kinda like a hotwheels or is it the camera lens


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

that 61 looks kinda like a hotwheels or is it the camera lens


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

could be the camera , parts like the rims look 1.24 scale ?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

As requested, here's more of my projects that I posted in my thread. Start off with the Camaros.

69 Baldwin Motion, BMF in progess, pretty well straight out of the box

















Monogram 69 Camaro, based on a Micro Machine

















69 and 96 blend, dunno what to do with it really


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Mar 27 2008, 03:23 AM~10260473-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its a picture some1 took of when it was published in a mag....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

69 96 camero , man ther are a bunch of thing to do witht it . got a chasie for it ill buy it from you with bouth car shells ?
you should post up ther rat rods HELL YHA


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Now my F1 VW project


































And my CJ Drag Jeep


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Finally, DIRK, take a hint?

:dunno:

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Now my F1 VW project


































And my CJ Drag Jeep


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10260678
> *Finally, DIRK, take a hint?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


hey ive been busy so shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 01:48 PM~10260678
> *Finally, DIRK, take a hint?
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


hey ive been busy so shut up! :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 27 2008, 03:53 AM~10260722
> *hey ive been busy so shut up!  :biggrin:
> *


just fuckin with ya bro,  

and sorry for the like 13 time post....slow ass computer


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Then the 34 Ford, its gonna be a tow truck


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that jeep look like a frak show on wheels what kinda of motor you using ? bet it some thing big lol

that ford you got is my faveret


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 01:55 PM~10260753
> *just fuckin with ya bro,
> 
> and sorry for the like 13 time post....slow ass computer
> *



yea, is there a delete button for posts cause mine made duplicates too and it looks retarded..lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 26 2008, 01:57 PM~10260775
> *that jeep look like a frak show on wheels what kinda of motor you using ? bet it some thing big lol
> 
> that ford you got is my faveret
> *



the jeeps got a Hemi, itll be blown of course.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

theres an edit button, but you haven't been a member long enough to use it yet.....


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 12:58 PM~10260798
> *theres an edit button, but you haven't been a member long enough to use it yet.....
> *


WHAT .. realy he cant use it ?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 01:58 PM~10260798
> *theres an edit button, but you haven't been a member long enough to use it yet.....
> *


well thats just about stupid..lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

" Hey, That Thing Got A Hemi? "

:biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

and then theres these which ive almost forgotten about...lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

are you ever gonna goto scale lows and just pick up a bunch of shit to build a lowrider?

just a suggestion... 

you need to have at least 1

:cheesy:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 02:03 PM~10260862
> *are you ever gonna goto scale lows and just pick up a bunch of shit to build a lowrider?
> 
> just a suggestion...
> ...


possibly


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy: ^^^


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 26 2008, 01:03 PM~10260862
> *are you ever gonna goto scale lows and just pick up a bunch of shit to build a lowrider?
> 
> just a suggestion...
> ...


what ever happend to buld for you self. were tying to keep this hoby live aint we ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yea, buthe needs at least one lolo.....and we all know that....lol...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i dont see why ? if thats the case we should all buld somthing were not use to .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i plan on building a little bit of everything, from lowlows, to minitrucks, the semis, donks, etc


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

and prostreet rat rod.
i dont have a donk nore do i like them very much , but ill buld somthing 
we should buld out side the box.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i am gonna do a few builds of my style first, ecept the donk, its coming up soon, just need to goto hobbytown and get the 3 kits i need for it..... :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh i agree there...our lowrider club dont specifically say that we have to own or even build something in lowrider style--in my collection i have maybe ONE 64 impala built as a lowrider that i never finished & probably wont. All my builds are constructed around street trucks, minis, or tuners most the time. Build what ya bought, or wanna build. Thats what the hobby is supposed to be about. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 26 2008, 02:35 PM~10261575
> *ahhh i agree there...our lowrider club dont specifically say that we have to own or even build something in lowrider style--in my collection i have maybe ONE 64 impala built as a lowrider that i never finished & probably wont.  All my builds are constructed around street trucks, minis, or tuners most the time.  Build what ya bought, or wanna build.  Thats what the hobby is supposed to be about. :biggrin:
> *


he know where im coming from :biggrin:
you wana sell the 64 ??? :cheesy:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thought about it....its got the 13"ers from the 3-n-1 s-10, painted aluma yellow over aluminum base with a white top


























this was with the hoppin hydros chassis under it.

with big gold D's


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Mar 27 2008, 05:35 AM~10261575
> *ahhh i agree there...our lowrider club dont specifically say that we have to own or even build something in lowrider style--in my collection i have maybe ONE 64 impala built as a lowrider that i never finished & probably wont.  All my builds are constructed around street trucks, minis, or tuners most the time.  Build what ya bought, or wanna build.  Thats what the hobby is supposed to be about. :biggrin:
> *


yea, i agree, but i mostly and gonna make stuff the scrapes the pavment, lol....just my style, but here and there will be some oter styles....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just took these... the car alone comes with frame & shell..has no batteries or hydraulics for the trunk, no engine. Kit in pic has all the parts needed except the hydros & batteries--i started it but never got into it...lo-lo's just arent my thing obviously.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo ill back the homie dirk up
if he wants to build a low low then let him but he has a plate full of fab work ahead of him with those builds 
yo dirk finish what u started and then do what u want it would be great to see u go after a lowlow but hell its ur time and money do with it as u please
and hell ill take the C cab off ur hands if u dont got any plans for it


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well homies, i am out, going to bed.

need some sleep, gonna primer the hilux tomorrow hopefully.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Slammed, what u want for that Impala?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the hilux in a GM greenish teal color


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

as we speak I am working on a prototype suspension for when I finally do build a lowrider and boy is it rediculous! Haha its different but kinda cool. top secret though.. lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 28 2008, 11:18 AM~10272572
> *as we speak I am working on a prototype suspension for when I finally do build a lowrider and boy is it rediculous!  Haha its different but kinda cool. top secret though.. lol
> *




i got the hilux bed in some mudd....well one of them :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

heres the progress on the black hilux, red one needs final color..... :biggrin:

i went from this...










to this...










sorry about the shitty ass cell pics, charging the camera.....

let me see if i can get a decent one of the rims and bed


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

17 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: BodyDropped, *Dirk*, CNDYBLU66SS, rollinoldskoo, LUXMAN, mini_impressions, mademan, SidewayzS15, lowrodder



2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BodyDropped, *Dirk*


:wave:

whats up homie?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 27 2008, 10:35 PM~10273916
> *17 User(s) are browsing this forum (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: BodyDropped, Dirk, CNDYBLU66SS, rollinoldskoo, LUXMAN, mini_impressions, mademan, SidewayzS15, lowrodder
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


YOU GOT TO TAKE SOME BETTER PIC'S LIL HOMIE THAT SHIT IS HURTING MY EYE'S.  LOOK'S GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN MAKE OUT.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2008, 01:36 PM~10273925
> *YOU GOT TO TAKE SOME BETTER PIC'S LIL HOMIE THAT SHIT IS HURTING MY EYE'S.
> *


i know, i need to start getting pics of my work when the cameras not dead.....also more lighting probably.... uffin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

just working away on my rear suspension test. almost done with it and i think with a few tweaks it just may work, its crazy


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

adjustable, or by a switch?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

itll be adjustable, its a set up i havent seen yet, but yet again theres bound to be something like it out there... lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

true that, i just got done laying the mudd on my dors and shit, gonnabe hell of a day sanding tomorrow, although, i might be going somewhere for the weekend.....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well i had an idea on how to make a change on the front end of a hopper, make it more realistic, still using u bars, but modified.....make it look like its rolling extended a arms










comments please....


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

good way to krrp the engine aswell

ut how do you make it bend in the middle


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i would just bend it where the wheels goes on..


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok here's a rough prototype of the suspension i was thinking of. There's two different swing arms from the rear end, so that means two seperate sets of cylinders in the back. the first set go directly to the rear end, which in this little mock up theyre a little to close to the pumkin but ill work that out later, once the are fully extended the second second set are hooked to the second swing arm, which the first set are mounted to and this set is mounted to the actual frame. just look at the pics if confused.lol So when i do the real thing the swing arms will be longer so it can go higher and the hydraulics will be longer as well.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

interesting

ill be watching :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

for my idea, to get the bend in the middle, i was gonna say you can cut the u bar in the center, and mount t on a pivot, therefore letting it move like that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 28 2008, 08:05 AM~10275576
> *Ok here's a rough prototype of the suspension i was thinking of.  There's two different swing arms from the rear end, so that means two seperate sets of cylinders in the back. the first set go directly to the rear end, which in this little mock up theyre a little to close to the pumkin but ill work that out later, once the are fully extended the second second set are hooked to the second swing arm, which the first set are mounted to and this set is mounted to the actual frame.  just look at the pics if confused.lol  So when i do the real thing the swing arms will be longer so it can go higher and the hydraulics will be longer as well.
> 
> 
> ...


i like it dirk its original in my book


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 11:08 AM~10276498
> *i like it dirk its original in my book
> *


I just like doin it different, now im thinking of what to do with the front suspension...hmmm


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:

that adjustable is nice, bro


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 28 2008, 11:14 AM~10276531
> *:biggrin:
> 
> that adjustable is nice, bro
> *


yea, hopefully i get all the bugs worked out of it in the final version. im kinda gettin into this lowrider stuff, the suspension is fun to make. lol I'm still thinkin of what car or truck I wanna use. it may have to be a truck cause a car may look funny with this big ole contraption stickin out of the back... heck ill do a car just because.. haha


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

a 64 chevy pick up would look sweet


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 11:24 AM~10276601
> *a 64 chevy pick up would look sweet
> *


and i totally have one, which would look better; regular box or stepside? Im thinkin stepside


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

regular, homie, but i'd throw it on a 59-64 impala..... :biggrin:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok, just to see what this looks like. obviously pre front suspension drop, its just sittin on a metal axle, the rear will sit lower too once i mod the frame. i like it really. the wheels kept wanting to roll around, thats why the fronts sit back when the back is in the air.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:cheesy:

awesome bro!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

regular and throw some massive flake on that bitch


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and now i have some bad news the italian stallion is dead 
it was murdered by my lil bro i think it might be his turn to fall under the blade LOL
the cops are accusing me of the crime but i have a allaby
i was spending some quality time with my girl
she is as broken up about this as i am

i hope carma takes care of my lil bro

and here is the last shots of the victim when it was living












































































































the crime scean pics are too gory for u guys to see it would haunt u till death
may god rest its soul :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 28 2008, 03:03 PM~10278256
> *regular and throw some massive flake on that bitch
> *


Here's what I'm gonna do, I like it both ways, regular and stepside, so im gonna make the box interchangable so i can have both and change it according to mood. lol Once i get some cash ill pick up some paints, I like the red so itll look even better with the flakes and what not. Im gonna keep the mags i got on it, it lets it keep that hot rodish look to it cause spokes look funny on it in my opinion. welp, now i have to get goin on the real frame and such...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

im in love...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 28 2008, 03:48 PM~10278900
> *im in love...
> 
> 
> ...


looks way better fleetside but i like the idea of interchanging beds


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean either way...




KEVIN, lets see the autopsy picsof Italian Stallion

:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its all lookin good homies


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 30 2008, 12:45 AM~10283308
> *its all lookin good homies
> *


 

thanks


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10283268
> *clean either way...
> KEVIN, lets see the autopsy picsof Italian Stallion
> 
> ...


no way its too grafic
and the police are not planning on releacing the photos to me or anyone


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

u guys are some bunch !!!! lmao


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 30 2008, 02:03 AM~10283664
> *u guys are some bunch !!!! lmao
> *


yea, its not us, its just kevin..... :tongue: 


he's uh........let me put it nicely.... :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: 


:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 06:05 AM~10243898
> *President : BodyDropped
> 
> Vice President : undead white boy
> ...



newest member, SWITCHBLADE!!!!













by the way, sincitycutty, ustill need to post up your work, homie


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

What's up guys. I'm Nick and a new member of the club, just starting up models again and hope to jump into some fun shit. I'll be starting off with a glasshouse caprice hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

got any work you wana post up in here ?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Nah, I quit doing models a long time ago and just decided to get back in the game. I wasn't advanced or anything but i'm not completely new at it, i've made my share of hoppers and shit like that. So I have no past work to post no.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:dunno: 
well were you any good at makign hopers ?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah. I get creative and start from scratch for the most part.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you wana work on my montie? sapose to be a hoper but never realy got the whole thing down ? all i got is the shell i was guna try and make a frankn stine hoper just motor and frame but never got to it .


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah i'd be down for that, something to do.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Our thread has been dead all day pretty much, has anyone got anything done?! no progress at all?!?! lol how many members are there now? and why are some of them hiding in the shadows


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

You have to watch out for the ones that hide.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 29 2008, 03:15 PM~10284837
> *Yeah i'd be down for that, something to do.
> *


ok pm me your addy and ill send it out .just lookinf for something to have fun wirh if you need any motors ill sent some out too. i got 2 switches to send out and a LOT of motors but i think you would only need like 2. idk what do you think?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 30 2008, 01:23 PM~10289910
> *ok pm me your addy and ill send it out .just lookinf for something to have fun wirh if you need any motors ill sent some out too. i got 2 switches to send out and a LOT of motors but i think you would only need like 2. idk what do you think?
> *


I just need whatever your monte needs to work. So switches, motors, U bars or T sliders, rims, oh and the gears that you put on motors would be really helpful. Also paint the car if you haven't already so it looks just how you want it to, and if you have baremetal foil but don't feel like foiling it I can do that for you.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

If anyone else has a car and enough junk laying around to make a hopper/dancer hit me up, I could use the practice, it's been a while. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sweet got the pm and i dont have a chassie, but if you want you can make it all radical i got Tslides if you want ill send you some tubing to make one or if want you can wait till i make a full custom chassie. so ill probly send 4 motros and the 2 swtichs and for the outher 2 just let the wiers hang and ill hook them up


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay sounds good. I have some old lindberg dancers I could probably use a chassis and make one for the car.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

What up PS..... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk+Mar 30 2008, 01:01 PM~10287176-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:

whats up homie?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

oh, And DIRK!!!!!!



President : BodyDropped

Vice President : undead white boy

Members : 2lowsyn, dirk, sincitycutty,COD210, And SwitchBlade


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm just wondering, is this club gonna advance to anything more than a thread on this forum?! lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

everyone has something in the works homie, i, myself have 3 going :uh:

need to just do one at a time....


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

I know that, but it seems like most clubs have some in person meetings and shows of sorts, so what is our goal as a club? just build models for self gratification and have people comment them... lol haha


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:dunno:

lol

we're still growing


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

yea, well i was just wondering. i dont have anything to show anyway, just a crap load of projects that probably wont get done... haha


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

thats when you pick one to build, and stick to it, i am working on the simple and clean hilux for now, but while i am waiting for something to dry, or something, i pull out the other and work on the shave job


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 30 2008, 11:10 PM~10294339
> *thats when you pick one to build, and stick to it, i am working on the simple and clean hilux for now, but while i am waiting for something to dry, or something, i pull out the other and work on the shave job
> 
> 
> *


thats pretty well impossible for me...lol i have projects that are like 95% done but i just cant get them finished...lol I guess I just like starting new things. but here lately ive been focusin on that lowrider im doin cause its pretty interesting.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

yea, that truck is pretty cool, homie, now just do womething radical to the front....


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 30 2008, 11:27 PM~10294442
> *yea, that truck is pretty cool, homie, now just do womething radical to the front....
> *


Im thinking Im gonna use a straight axle, itll give me more to work with height wise cause a arms just dont cut it...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

or wire it up to a switch, maybe!

:dunno:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

We'll see, Im still working on the frame and rear suspension, just got the C notches made.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i got me a new avatar...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 30 2008, 11:44 PM~10294573
> *
> i got me a new avatar...
> *


I don't.... haha


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 30 2008, 09:56 PM~10294219
> *everyone has something in the works homie, i, myself have 3 going :uh:
> 
> need to just do one at a time....
> *


X2 i havent ben working on anything latly but its tru.we need to get more cars done then started.

where are the pics of the cars being made ?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Low enough?


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

we must suck, no one else comments besides ourselves...lol


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

We're invisible. :0 

I'm so alone.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 29 2008, 11:20 AM~10283746
> *yea, its not us, its just kevin..... :tongue:
> he's uh........let me put it nicely....  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> :biggrin:
> *



hay im not crazy its only on the weekends

hell i dont have shit to post up i spent a week in the hospital for a punctured ear drum and a big time case of streap throat


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok heres what i got to post

a ferrari 612
































































this is the one that is vanging the italian stallions death LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that truck is lookn real good for some bags under it .
i got somthing in the works


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i know this isn't model related, but it our topic, and no one really seems to look in here, so..

my music page


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

i been looking. i like the chevy pickup. it's giving me ideas, but not for a lowrider. honestly guys, i think everyone on this forum is getting a little burnt out on the "clubs" that constantly get started here. mine was not started on LIL, but a lot of model clubs get started on this forum and i think it segregates people. some people get irritated by it, because it seperates us. i think it's dumb.....both ways. this is my personal opinion and im not flaming anyone. 

my question for everyone who is not in a club or who started one here on LIL.....why don't you join a club that already has a good background? why start a new one that only gets 2-6 people that no offense....don't seem to have much skill or knowledge on running a club? just a question that has been lingering on my mind.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Mar 31 2008, 04:03 PM~10299722
> *i been looking. i like the chevy pickup. it's giving me ideas, but not for a lowrider. honestly guys, i think everyone on this forum is getting a little burnt out on the "clubs" that constantly get started here. mine was not started on LIL, but a lot of model clubs get started on this forum and i think it segregates people. some people get irritated by it, because it seperates us. i think it's dumb.....both ways. this is my personal opinion and im not flaming anyone.
> 
> my question for everyone who is not in a club or who started one here on LIL.....why don't you join a club that already has a good background? why start a new one that only gets 2-6 people that no offense....don't seem to have much skill or knowledge on running a club? just a question that has been lingering on my mind.
> *


I agree, I was asked to join this club and i agreed, Ill see how it goes. Maybe if i ever get anything done I will get recruited over to another club... lol


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 03:46 PM~10299621
> *that truck is lookn real good for some bags under it .
> i got somthing in the works
> *


my truck? what bags?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Mar 31 2008, 04:03 PM~10299722
> *i been looking. i like the chevy pickup. it's giving me ideas, but not for a lowrider. honestly guys, i think everyone on this forum is getting a little burnt out on the "clubs" that constantly get started here. mine was not started on LIL, but a lot of model clubs get started on this forum and i think it segregates people. some people get irritated by it, because it seperates us. i think it's dumb.....both ways. this is my personal opinion and im not flaming anyone.
> 
> my question for everyone who is not in a club or who started one here on LIL.....why don't you join a club that already has a good background? why start a new one that only gets 2-6 people that no offense....don't seem to have much skill or knowledge on running a club? just a question that has been lingering on my mind.
> *


I disagree. People join clubs to be a part of something and have fun, no reason to look down upon it. :angry:


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 31 2008, 05:15 PM~10299800
> *I disagree. People join clubs to be a part of something and have fun, no reason to look down upon it.  :angry:
> *



im not looking down on it. don't get all ugly with me. you guys in here complaining that nobody is looking or saying anything.....accept you members. i thought i would toss a possible reason into it and a possible thought of which is my opinion.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Mar 31 2008, 04:16 PM~10299808
> *im not looking down on it. don't get all ugly with me. you guys in here complaining that nobody is looking or saying anything.....accept you members. i thought i would toss a possible reason into it and a possible thought of which is my opinion.
> *


One person complained, it happens. I'm not trying to get "ugly" with you, i'm just giving my opinion back. No disrespect.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 31 2008, 05:17 PM~10299815
> *One person complained, it happens. I'm not trying to get "ugly" with you, i'm just giving my opinion back. No disrespect.
> *


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@Mar 31 2008, 04:16 PM~10299808
> *im not looking down on it. don't get all ugly with me. you guys in here complaining that nobody is looking or saying anything.....accept you members. i thought i would toss a possible reason into it and a possible thought of which is my opinion.
> *


I wasnt complaining when i said nobody posts but us, i was just messin around. lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

same here


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha dirk i ment you truck it would be a good canadaite for some bags . 
i just wana see more pics of what we have to show , THEN more peeps would come in . you know what let me get some of what iv done . no more talk


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

cuz, i got the flu, adn am not really in the mood to build anything


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its ok bodydrop dadys here to help -lol hope you feel well 

ok and now for them pics 

























i know ther the best pics but it show iv done something to keep me bussy


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i still sand on the shaved hilux, but not really in the mood for anything else...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what no complament from my fellow pavement scrapers ?
good luck with the hilux


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

forgot the front end to the magnum


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 08:18 AM~10300802
> *what no complament from my fellow pavement scrapers ?
> good luck with the hilux
> *


cant see it...lol...

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 08:19 AM~10300811
> *forgot the front end to the magnum
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:

what are your plans for this one


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

big rims big motor big window and alot of body work LOL
mesh grill for the front end speaker and air bags and tvs OH my......


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'd glue the rear side windows in and then putty it up, adn make it into a panel, maybe even scrbe a design into afterwards... :cheesy:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OR speakers ? idk i do know im puting in a nother sun roof. so thatl bee cool , and i was thinkn about adding a old school viser or chopn the front of the roof a lil bit .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u do whatever you like homie, build for yourself, no one else.....

i got plans for a wagon though... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

u do whatever you like homie, build for yourself, no one else.....

i got plans for a wagon though... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i have arrived my fellow pavement scrappers


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2008, 08:49 AM~10301089
> *i have arrived my fellow pavement scrappers
> *


welcome...lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok boys and girls ive got some pics
let me load them and ill put my money where my mouth is


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2008, 08:51 AM~10301101
> *ok boys and girls ive got some pics
> let me load them and ill put my money where my mouth is
> *


ok


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i think i got a pertY good idea on what you want to do for a wagon . :yes: and iv thought about it too 

and sup undead :wave:

YHA MORE PICS :biggrin: CHEEESSY


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 08:52 AM~10301114
> *i think i got a pertY good idea on what you want to do for a wagon . :yes:  and iv thought about it too
> 
> and sup undead  :wave:
> *


Pm me hwta u think i'm talking about


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sup bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ok here we go 
a 57 chevy prosportsman
earlier this morning









as it stands now


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

:wow: wana race LOL im ALL MOTOR


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and the newest project 
as they called them in the military
a lowrider ambulance named MEAT WAGON

heres the kit








the model parts








and mock up


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay what did you use to do the dot was it a tooth pick ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 06:02 PM~10301194
> *:wow:  wana race LOL im ALL MOTOR
> *


lets do it 
tell me the time,place,and how much
LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, nice kit, i want that...!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 05:33 PM~10300425
> *yha dirk i ment you truck it would be a good canadaite for some bags .
> *


eh, bags wouldnt cut it, they prolly wouldnt even cut it being under the driver seat to lift it up and down. lol


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

oh wher going for PINKS ALL OUT -LMAO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 06:05 PM~10301231
> *hay what did  you use to do the dot was it a tooth pick ?
> *


on what the 57
its all decals


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 31 2008, 06:06 PM~10301249
> *eh, bags wouldnt cut it, they prolly wouldnt even cut it being under the driver seat to lift it up and down. lol
> *


 :nosad: LOL so hydros it is then


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 09:07 AM~10301260
> *:nosad:  LOL so hydros it is then
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 06:06 PM~10301250
> *oh wher going for PINKS ALL OUT -LMAO
> *


oh its on 
its on like donkey kong bitch LOL


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Well here's the dash im workin on for my truck


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hno:

that looks bad ass bro decals ? i could never realy use them the 62 gots some.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 07:07 PM~10301260
> *:nosad:  LOL so hydros it is then
> *


thats right... :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 1 2008, 09:08 AM~10301275
> *Well here's the dash im workin on for my truck
> 
> 
> ...


keep posting, u make me wanna workm on my simple hilux, brb, sick as hell but is till wanna paint real quick...thanks for inspiration


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

looks good bro


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 06:08 PM~10301282
> *hno:
> *


dont be scared its only a big block with 150 shot LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BodyDropped, Dirk, 2lowsyn, undead white boy

THE FOUNDING 4


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 06:09 PM~10301288
> *keep posting, u make me wanna workm on my simple hilux, brb, sick as hell but is till wanna paint real quick...thanks for inspiration
> *


glad to here he up 



just dont :barf: on the paint :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 31 2008, 06:14 PM~10301364
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BodyDropped, Dirk, 2lowsyn, undead white boy
> 
> ...


see i told you the founding 4 would have ben better .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Mar 31 2008, 06:17 PM~10301380
> *glad to here he up
> just dont  :barf:  on the paint :biggrin:
> *


i bet he will LOL


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Puke would add an interesting element to the paint scheme, it just may work.. lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sprinkling outside, so no paint


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sprinkling outside, so no paint


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

sprinkling outside, so no paint


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sunny here HAHAHAHA


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:23 AM~10301433
> *sunny here HAHAHAHA
> *


 :fuck you:


lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

when LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

LMAO 
yha the puke would add texture and depth any one els with pics ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn lets just go to chat


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Apr 1 2008, 09:24 AM~10301442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

well that chat fizzled out...lol


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 1 2008, 11:08 AM~10302599
> *well that chat fizzled out...lol
> *


yea


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i fianly got the shit working and no ones the EH


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 1 2008, 11:19 AM~10302740
> *i fianly got the shit working and no ones the EH
> *


i'll be there in a minute


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

well the bed on the hilux(simple one) is being a bitchh, so i am mostly likely gonna make it not have the bed, and be like a project shop truck...


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Mar 31 2008, 09:45 AM~10296997
> *Low enough?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 wanna see whos scrapes more :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HE POSTED SOMETHIN 
FINALLY
JUST FUCKIN WITH YA BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 1 2008, 09:57 PM~10313227
> *HE POSTED SOMETHIN
> FINALLY
> JUST FUCKIN WITH YA BRO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


im still workin on getting more pics.. ive been busy


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 1 2008, 05:10 PM~10309790
> *:0 wanna see whos scrapes more  :biggrin:
> 
> *


itll be close, mines both a pavement scraper and a sky scraper! lol


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 1 2008, 11:47 PM~10313835
> *itll be close, mines both a pavement scraper and a sky scraper! lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 2 2008, 04:14 PM~10314043
> *:biggrin:
> *


well, i can officially welcome you, now!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

so i was planning on keeping this build behind the certains but what the hell
its my mom's b-day prez
so no one say a word
its not a low low but its a custom non the less




































she did say that a 59 impala was her fav so im building her one
next on after this build will be my girls fav car


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey man i cant say a word..im doin a 57 ford fairlane 2 door hardtop for my dad to match his 1:1..been in the works for nearly 6 months, but the conti. kit looks & acts juss like the one hes got.


























old pics, but its painted seafoam green with off-white on top.
Ill update it when i get a chance.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

clean


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Today's Birthdays
LowRange(28), Gillingstud(21), Models IV Life(31), 4UHater$(26), Big Lup(29), chevyboyitaly(34), GRSMNKYCUSTOMS(32), _*Switchblade(20), *_Ðøwñ §øú†h Røllër§(52), TWSTDFRO(37), 1Ace(28), moneycarlo82(22), gplowrod(23), Bob Cusp(33), Jesse_Pecina5(19), p0pi76(33), Bennie Sanchez(33)


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 2 2008, 06:53 PM~10320167
> *so i was planning on keeping this build behind the certains but what the hell
> its my mom's b-day prez
> so no one say a word
> ...


 :wow: oh yha that is sweet, gota show more pics .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 06:17 AM~10327415
> *:wow:  oh yha that is sweet, gota show more pics .
> *


 

X2


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

well ill show some pics
































got some more coming in a few mins

here we go 

































got the set up going from the back seat to the trunk, and the stance is ready to install along witht the motor i need one more to finsh drying and to make sure its sterdy, and the inter and should be done OH and the muffler i dont know how i want it to go yet. 
let me knoe what you think on wher to place the pumpes and speakers amps and stuff.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

just do a simple setup..subs in teh back of teh trunk, pumps in the iddle, and batts on the side, and then mount your amps...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

but ihave the back of the back seats cut to do more, so everything will realy flow to the back of the trunk.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 08:05 AM~10328229
> *but ihave the back of the back seats cut to do more, so everything will realy flow to the back of the trunk.
> *


oh, then build walla through the gap, like a hallway, and moutn subs on the sides, amps on the bottom(underglass) and pumps and batts in the trunk

just a radical idea


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats were im going with it 
i was looking thruogh and iv seen some older radical cars have some of the pumps coming out of the trunk maby i can do 2 pumps eachside and have them in a z rack and coming up and out of the trunk stick, the battery in & under the rear window. 
so mcuh you can do to a readical. :rofl:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 09:15 AM~10328746
> *thats were im going with it
> i was looking thruogh and iv seen some older radical cars have some of the pumps coming out of the trunk maby i can do 2 pumps eachside and have them in a z rack and coming up and out of the trunk stick, the battery in &  under the rear window.
> so mcuh you can do to a readical. :rofl:
> *


true, or rig up some springs or soemthing, to where when you open the trunk, the pumps automatically pop out...  ...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

OO now tats a good one, ill see if i can do that so i dont brake anything LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 4 2008, 09:36 AM~10328874
> *OO now tats a good one, ill see if i can do that so i dont brake anything LOL
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got the unshaved hilux in the gold base color, and abouit to lay down patterns on the roof and hood, pics up tomorrow i hope


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Arial\'>_*F U C K I N G
S E R V E R*_</span>


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Host Address for 98.145.206.39

IP address resolves to CPE-98-145-206-39.natcky.res.rr.com

Members using that IP when POSTING
Name Email IP First Used View Post
*hawkeye1777* [email protected] 98.145.206.39 Mar 27, 2008 - 12:27 AM View Post
*BodyDropped* [email protected] 98.145.206.39 Mar 26, 2008 - 11:41 AM View Post
*beerat13* [email protected] 98.145.206.39 Mar 24, 2008 - 09:23 AM View Post


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 4 2008, 10:46 AM~10333356
> *Host Address for 98.145.206.39
> 
> IP address resolves to CPE-98-145-206-39.natcky.res.rr.com
> ...


 :0


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

:guns: :burn:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that was about a waste of a page :scrutinize:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Apr 5 2008, 03:04 AM~10334956
> *that was about a waste of a page :scrutinize:
> *


yea i know


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

gosh that was a waist of a few pages shit , 
BEL AIR IS ALMOST DONE 











































got rims from the magnum and stuckm up on the 51 orange dach doors and wite seat to give it a pop. what you think i know pics suck ass ill take new one guna ask my ant for her camera


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

u fuckin killed :machinegun: :machinegun: those pages  
get ur computer fixed :twak: :twak:


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry guys, im done buildin for a while. some ppl at the MCM forum pissed me off so im givin it a rest...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 09:03 PM~10351240
> *Sorry guys, im done buildin for a while. some ppl at the MCM forum pissed me off so im givin it a rest...
> *


You're gonna stop building for a while because people on an internet forum pissed you off? :uh: 

Shouldn't let people get under your skin so much homie. Looks like they won.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 09:03 PM~10351240
> *Sorry guys, im done buildin for a while. some ppl at the MCM forum pissed me off so im givin it a rest...
> *


yo bro dont be like that
fuck those foos
ive had ppl on this and the mcm forum piss me off and i havent stopped
they r just a bunch of bitches


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10351306
> *You're gonna stop building for a while because people on an internet forum pissed you off?  :uh:
> 
> Shouldn't let people get under your skin so much homie. Looks like they won.
> *


its not just that, youd have to read the whole thing over there. this guy pretty well assumed, what kind of person i am just cause i used the word Hater... he says its gangeter slang...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

plus im just sick of everyone putting down everyone elses stuff, i mean what kind of hobby is that?! even though i love it, it is JUST a hobby, I have bigger things to worry about.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10351373
> *its not just that, youd have to read the whole thing over there. this guy pretty well assumed, what kind of person i am just cause i used the word Hater... he says its gangeter slang...
> *


man fuck him hes hatting on u
for all i know its not but if it is someone tell me and ill take this quote back


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

damn, bro, dont quit!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Just a break, it may be a while since i have a lot of other things to worry bout. ive pretty well made building a top priority but its really affected my time. i just hate people who like to assume stuff all the time.. i mean i dont see how words or slang can make you a wanna be, unless youre deliberately trying to. nothing against real gangsters, but i dont want to be called one because im not one and not trying to be one, its not like its a bad thing but its just something im not!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10351373
> *its not just that, youd have to read the whole thing over there. this guy pretty well assumed, what kind of person i am just cause i used the word Hater... he says its gangeter slang...
> *


I did read it. So what, who cares what other people think or say, that one guy obviously has no idea what he's talking about.

If you let other people run you off like that, then they do indeed win. You can't let what other people say dictate what you do, especially over the internet.

The guy was talking down to you because you are young, and he was probably trying to push your buttons. If you get all upset over it and leave the hobby like you said in you thread over at MCM, then you're just proving his point.

Don't let him beat you like that. Just stick around and keep building.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 11:19 PM~10351390
> *plus im just sick of everyone putting down everyone elses stuff, i mean what kind of hobby is that?! even though i love it, it is JUST a hobby, I have bigger things to worry about.
> *


you know...people did build models BEFORE the internet existed. If you are building models to get recognition or approvement from people on the internet, you got a whole nother' set of problems my friend.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 6 2008, 10:47 PM~10351707
> *you know...people did build models BEFORE the internet existed. If you are building models to get recognition or approvement from people on the internet, you got a whole nother' set of problems my friend.
> *


well i do build models for others to see, i mean whats the point if you build one but no one but you has ever seen it.. kinda defeats the purpose.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 10:45 PM~10351687
> *I did read it. So what, who cares what other people think or say, that one guy obviously has no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> If you let other people run you off like that, then they do indeed win. You can't let what other people say dictate what you do, especially over the internet.
> ...


Ill probably hang around on this forum from now on, im still taking a break, i have more important things to worry bout. but once i get a nice balance goin on ill come back, im just sick of the crap over at MCM.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

man just get banned on the other site and kick it right here


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 11:51 PM~10351743
> *well i do build models for others to see, i mean whats the point if you build one but no one but you has ever seen it.. kinda defeats the purpose.
> *


the purpose is to do something you enjoy...because YOU enjoy it. So what if some strange guy with a fear of gangsters from 8 states away can't see what you build...that doesn't matter one bit. BUILD FOR YOU.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10351743
> *well i do build models for others to see, i mean whats the point if you build one but no one but you has ever seen it.. kinda defeats the purpose.
> *


Why? If you are only building models for others to see, then maybe you should take a break.

I started building when I was 8 years old, in 1983, and I kept building off and on until my daughter was born in 2001. All through those years, I never once posted a model on the internet, or entered a model show. I built models because I liked to build models.

I still build models for the love of the hobby, but, it's a nice plus to be able to share them with others, and talk about the hobby with like minded people. If the internet were to shut down completely tomorrow, and there were no more model shows, I would still build.

I just don't understand why someone would build for the sole purpose of showing them off to other people. Like I said, it's nice to share the hobby with others, but I see it as something I like to do for myself, kind of like therapy.

To each his own I guess.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 6 2008, 10:58 PM~10351803
> *the purpose is to do something you enjoy...because YOU enjoy it. So what if some strange guy with a fear of gangsters from 8 states away can't see what you build...that doesn't matter one bit. BUILD FOR YOU.
> *


actually that guy lives in the same state i do, but he's off to the west a bit... lol well i do enjoy the hobby but i enjoy sharing my builds and getting good remarks about it even more. i mean its bout to get some crap sometimes, but when they start making personal remarks about who they think i am, i dont want to be around, even if they know me or not, im not gonna put up with it cause its not related to the hobby at all.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

build for yourself.... f**k MCM. I used to post there, and theres no love for the young guys. they all talk about keeping the hobby alive, and in the next breath try to run you out.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 6 2008, 11:01 PM~10351834
> *Why? If you are only building models for others to see, then maybe you should take a break.
> 
> I started building when I was 8 years old, in 1983, and I kept building off and on until my daughter was born in 2001. All through those years, I never once posted a model on the internet, or entered a model show. I built models because I liked to build models.
> ...


well i have lots of hobbies and i guess models is one i like sharing with others, kind of like music, im in two bands and if we write a good song we want others to hear it, and i like to draw and do art stuff and i like people to see it, models are the same as art and music to me, show others what you have created. I also collect hotwheels, but its the hobby where i dont care if anybody knows i have them or how many i have, i just enjoy having them.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 6 2008, 11:05 PM~10351866
> *build for yourself.... f**k MCM. I used to post there, and theres no love for the young guys. they all talk about keeping the hobby alive, and in the next breath try to run you out.
> *



Yea, I do like it over there though, they are good builders, but i think some of them are full of themselves and their standards. very narrow minded really, heck even i was one that didnt like lowriders and the hi rider cars, but since ive been over here lookin at the models and 1:1 sections, ive come to like a lot of them, i even want a 1:1 lowrider of my own, but then i guess that would make me even more of a wanna be gangster.... haha


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

no it wouldnt but you be on my cool page LOL
dont quet we need more bulds in the topics 

got more stuff coming just got back from alil vaction time, guna start working more on my shit, like the 64 and the magnum the 51 bel air is done just need better pick of it.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

Yea Im not really quitting, but I am taking a break. those who are on MCM you can check out the further developments. those guys got fooled again, sorry to get some of you riled up in the process. im just trying to get some sense in their heads. but it probably wont work..lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 7 2008, 12:06 PM~10355687
> *Yea Im not really quitting, but I am taking a break. those who are on MCM you can check out the further developments. those guys got fooled again, sorry to get some of you riled up in the process. im just trying to get some sense in their heads. but it probably wont work..lol
> *


FUCKER U SHOULD HAVE WARNED ME LOL :0 :0


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ELLO undead who eles is up ?

got any progress picks any one ?

need help with glue , i cant seem to keep my damn doors on the 6 4 DKwhy ? one works then i get them both on and one falls off (frustrating  ) im still trying it differant ways but when i get them on should beable to paint the body


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn no progress for me 
and im up to no good im planning on going on a break from modeling on M.C.M
im not going to stop building for this site though
hell im not going to stop at all


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

DAMN STRATE.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

you actually thought i would quit 
stop your makin me laugh


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit i know no one can put in a mood to stop hell if i had bondo i would be working right noW! ! but didnt cash the check Sooo no bondo


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn that makes me want to :tears: for you LOL


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

its ok i love you too. group hug (oh its just us ) HUG ME < :werd: :loco:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 7 2008, 06:14 PM~10358802
> *its ok i love you too. group hug (oh its just us ) HUG ME  < :werd:  :loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i'm here, got the hilux almost finished!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

i'm here, got the hilux almost finished!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 7 2008, 09:05 PM~10358722
> *DAMN STRATE.
> *



Straight. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Apr 7 2008, 08:43 PM~10360367
> *Straight. :biggrin:
> *


thank you. i dont know why i keep sec gussing it ?


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

lol, i was just fuckin with ya though.


Guessing. :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Apr 6 2008, 10:05 PM~10351866
> *build for yourself.... f**k MCM. I used to post there, and theres no love for the young guys. they all talk about keeping the hobby alive, and in the next breath try to run you out.
> *


man those fuckers are handing me abunch of shit already
it seems that they dont like my build off idea 
and it seems that im the only one that is standing up against them
now their cryin "where the respect for your elders" predictable huh


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 9 2008, 12:45 AM~10363598
> *man those fuckers are handing me abunch of shit already
> it seems that they dont like my build off idea
> and it seems that im the only one that is standing up against them
> ...


fuck them


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

watch go to the rant and rave section look under why dooes everyone hate on others in this forum

then go to the possible build off thread under the general section

ull see what i got into


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

naw, i'm not worried about, i was there for a like a day, and cant speak my mind, i said "damn" in one of my posts, and it got delted, i like it over here, fuck them, just stay here....anyways

should have progress pics of the hilux in about an hour, not finished with the paint yet, i think, but will have pics soon


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

well i smell a ban coming my way as well

hurry up i want to see the paint LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 9 2008, 01:31 AM~10363998
> *well i smell a ban coming my way as well
> 
> hurry up i want to see the paint LOL
> *


nothing special yet, just black and fiery orange, and i cant find the right size USb for my camera


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

also, dont know it i want to add to ti


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 09:45 AM~10363598
> *man those fuckers are handing me abunch of shit already
> it seems that they dont like my build off idea
> and it seems that im the only one that is standing up against them
> ...


they arent crying, they are simply asking for respect, and you are egging them on.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

and they arnt respectin me for shit so why the hell would i respect them :uh: :uh:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 10:41 AM~10364072
> *and they arnt respectin me for shit so why the hell would i respect them :uh:  :uh:
> *


respect doesnt come in a box son, you gotta earn it. Earning it takes more than 6 months on the forum.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn server!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

but my builds should be doin the talkin
at least they did here


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 31 2008, 06:04 PM~10301221
> *and the newest project
> as they called them in the military
> a lowrider ambulance named HEARTATTACK
> the name was changed due to the fact that all the old ppl on model cars mag will suffer from one when i win the competiton over there*


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 9 2008, 02:15 AM~10364257
> *new name HEARTATTACK
> the name was changed due to the fact that all the old ppl on model cars mag will suffer from one when i win the competiton over there
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: 

dont get cocky


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im not its just there is no competition there 
compared to here them oldies but goodies givin me shit would get their asses handed to them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 12:54 PM~10364126
> *but my builds should be doin the talkin
> at least they did here
> *


they did?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice homie i like it

yo 1ofakind ill let the ones that like my builds answer that question


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 9 2008, 02:35 AM~10364438
> *nice homie i like it
> 
> yo 1ofakind ill let the ones that like my builds answer that question
> *


 Thanx

He's just speaking his mind, like we all do


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i know that and im not challenging him 
but ill let the ppl that like my builds do the answering to his question 
its all good here


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 11:40 AM~10364485
> *i know that and im not challenging him
> but ill let the ppl that like my builds do the answering to his question
> its all good here
> *


You crack me up....you must spend like 23 1/2 hours a day on here.....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nah only like 2- 4



hell mademan called me out 
that was unexpected


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 8 2008, 12:23 PM~10364340
> *im not its just there is no competition there
> compared to here them oldies but goodies givin me shit would get their asses handed to them
> *


Sorry guys Ive been good for a long time and havnt said much to people flapping there lips but I have to step up on the soap box and talk...

WOW... That comment there is a very shitty thing to say.. Considering some of the people over at MCM are top notch builders. Thats one of the reasons they wont give you respect. You think because there "oldies" they cant build. The "Oldies" made this hobby what it is and alot of them influence where it goes today. You might want to do some research on that before saying stuff like. I spend very little time over there but lurking around over there are the likes of: 
Ken Hamilton(best diorama builder out there hands down) 
Robert Downie (he can build and lay down paint like no other) 
Chas Cochran (hmm pretty sure he won a bunch of shit at salt lake a few years ago) Darin Bastedo (masters resin bodies for Reliable Resin and does some killer kustoms) 
Jim Drew (look at some of his builts the detail is unreal) 
Plus lots more. Most all those guys have been in the major model magazines, a few have there own books published(creative dioramas Ken Hamilton and Bob Downies air burshing book), a few have been in real car mags, some of them can build you(along with me and 3/4 of the members here) under the table. Every forum has shitty builders, so so builders and top notch builders. Clumping them all together and saying none of them is competition is plain wrong. You lose respect by talking people down and acting like your the best. Ever see any of the best builders on here talk like that? NO.. You see biggs, mini, so on and so on in newbs topics helping out, making suggestions, being modest thats how you get some respect. Not claiming your the best shit since pb&j. Sit back and look at what you have been saying, would you respect me if i came on here and said hey you suck at building and Im the best?? The last comment was an example so no one get your panties in a bunch. No you earn respect slowly with helping people out, building the best you can(i respect alot of really shitty builder for the simple fact they build for themselves and try), and having some fun. Sorry for being a dick but you cant make general statments like that about some of our hobbies best and expect no one to say a word. So ill step off the soap box now and let you all get back to your building. Later Rick


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 8 2008, 12:10 PM~10364739
> *Sorry guys Ive been good for a long time and havnt said much to people flapping there lips but I have to step up on the soap box and talk...
> 
> WOW... That comment there is a very shitty thing to say.. Considering some of the people over at MCM are top notch builders. Thats one of the reasons they wont give you respect. You think because there "oldies" they cant build. The "Oldies" made this hobby what it is and alot of them influence where it goes today. You might want to do some research on that before saying stuff like. I spend very little time over there but lurking around over there are the likes of:
> ...


yo bro i didnt go off sayin they cant build nor will i ever 
as for come backs all i can say is its ur belief and i cant change it
its the fact that they preech of keepin the hobby alive 
then they run the younger ppl out
(no offence mademan for tweekin what u said earlier)


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

can we just let this go, leave it be, and never speak of it agin?
i mean come on, who cares, in a month or 2, no one will even remember, maybe sooner if you leave it be!!!!

leave what happens on MCM to the ppl on MCM


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i will hell i was plannin on that


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Your exact comment was there was no competition over there.. Thats saying just that no one there can build. It just had to be known the caliper of builders there. I dont claim to build anything nice, i like my builts do others who cares. Just be proud of your own stuff but being to cocky about it will end with no one wanting to help you. Dont take it as me being mean Just trying to help ya with a little gut check to step back, chill out, and be cool.(wow that sounds pretty 80s) 

about the hobby alive comment.. Yes some of the older folks do just that.. They run young ones off due to what they build. However there are those out there that will help you beyond what you have ever seen.. You just have to sit back and be cool.. I have meet alot of modelers in the years of building. Robert Downie talked with me for hours at a show in Nashville years ago.. He talked about painting, models, general bull, and all that good stuff.. Same with Ted "Chopper" Lear.. Same show talked with him.. He had no issues showing me his stuff and explaining how he did things.. Then theres the guy who chops his model and wont explain how he did it like its a secret only he can know.. You just have to ignore those people.. I know its a bitch to do but if you do it the good builders will see you are trying to learn and reach out to you.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

i know that bro it the fact the other ones run off potential hystorical builder
thats the ones im talkin about
not the actual great builders such as biggs and the others u listed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 8 2008, 12:24 PM~10364831
> *can we just let this go, leave it be, and never speak of it agin?
> i mean come on, who cares, in a month or 2, no one will even remember, maybe sooner if you leave it be!!!!
> 
> ...


Sorry, I doubt it's going to go away. He's stirred up quite a hornets nest, and made himself look like an ass in the process.

I'm with phatras, I've been a good boy for a long time, but I have to say something about this. I really don't want to start any ill will towards your club, I have respect for alot of the members of PSMCC.

Listen, white boy, there are several reasons you are not getting the respect that you somehow seem to think that you are automatically entitled to, so, I'm going to make another one of my lists to help you understand.  

1. Your attitude. You keep saying that all the "old timers" are trying to run the young builders out of the hobby, but, it seems like you're the only one having any trouble with the older modelers. Wanna know why? Because you come off as cocky in your posts. Now, I don't know you, and I'm not pretending to, but, judging from the things you have been saying in your posts over there at MCM, you seem like an arrogant punk. Like I said, I'm not saying that you ARE an arrogant punk kid, that's just how you come off.

2. R.E.S.P.E.C.T. You keep saying you want respect, and you keep saying you're sick of the older builders using stereotypes, BUT, you have shown no respect to the members, or the admins of that forum. You have also been very stereotypical in your generalization of the older builders.

3. Grammar. This doesn't really bother me that much, unless it gets so bad that I can't understand what someone is saying. the problem is, the majority of members on most forums, including this one, get very annoyed with bad grammar and lack of punctuation. some even consider it rude. Using purposely mispelled words, and no punctuation makes your posts confusing, hard to read, and annoying.

white boy, I really hope you don't think I am attacking you. I am honestly trying to help. I'm trying to give you some pointers on how to EARN that respect that you want so much.

I have alot more to say, but, I'm gonna leave it at that. Sorry if I have pissed anyone off.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 8 2008, 07:55 PM~10368298
> *Sorry, I doubt it's going to go away. He's stirred up quite a hornets nest, and made himself look like an ass in the process.
> 
> I'm with phatras, I've been a good boy for a long time, but I have to say something about this. I really don't want to start any ill will towards your club, I have respect for alot of the members of PSMCC.
> ...


nah man i aint thinkin ur attackin me at all 
its just the fact that some of those ppl there attack others for sayin something a certain way thats the simple thing im pissed at 
they could have let it be and there would be no problems what so ever


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

The grammar thing annoys the hell out of me. Most of you signature on the bottom of your posts are misspelled. just my 2 cents.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahhh, im with phatras, Pokey & mayhem on three different spots... 

I know Bob Downie personally, im in A.C.M.E car club with him, which were known to duel out with *Chopper* all the time..they are both oldies but definitely rate high on my book of respectful leaders in this hobby. I agree with Pokey in the respect part...it dont come easy at all bro...i definitely didnt get it overnighted to me here or at Scale Auto..that was earned for years.

As for the grammar & punctuation part, you hurting yourself as well as your club & fellow clubbers, it makes you and the rest of the crew look as if you was born in a barn (not sayin ya did). Coming from a V.P. from another club that just recently got their way in this forum...ya needs to relax & take in stride whats given to you day by day instead of thing it'll be given to you on that shiny platter.

Im not hatin, just statin some opinionated words is all.


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey undead
can I chime in here for a second. what pokey said to you was dead on man.
your builds as I have said are coming along good. you are doing better but
man you are not on the level of those guys at MCM ( and neither am I).
it's a different forum over there those guys are very serious they dont play around like we do here. it's kind of a different mentality there. it would be like you come in here and say hey mr biggs , mini , etc etc you guys are ok but you suck I'm better than you. that would be outrageous !!! but thats kinda what your doing over there. and as pokey said you want respect it's earned not given and you have to give it to receive it and you ain't givin it.
you are kinda going into their court and pissin on it and then wanting respect it aint gonna happen.
you should chill homie you could learn a lot from those guys as well as the guys on here. just think man how lucky you are because of the internet to be in touch with
some of the best builders in the world and see their work and be able to talk to them and learn from them. I am not trying to jump on you homie this is only meant to try and help us me included.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Apr 9 2008, 02:41 AM~10370464
> *hey undead
> can I chime in here for a second. what pokey said to you was dead on man.
> your builds as I have said are coming along good. you are doing better but
> ...


im planning on layin low and or gitting out of mcm all together


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 8 2008, 11:33 AM~10364420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where the rest of the truck , i got some pics of the bulds im doing but i want to wait till the weekdn to take them cus i want a better camera so you guys can see something and not just blurd shit LOL but pics soon 

nice paint bodydropped


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 9 2008, 10:55 AM~10368298
> *Sorry, I doubt it's going to go away. He's stirred up quite a hornets nest, and made himself look like an ass in the process.
> 
> I'm with phatras, I've been a good boy for a long time, but I have to say something about this. I really don't want to start any ill will towards your club, I have respect for alot of the members of PSMCC.
> ...


I TOTALLY AGREE




> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 02:38 AM~10373028
> *where the rest of the truck , i got some pics of the bulds im doing but i want to wait till the weekdn to take them cus i want a better camera so you guys can see something and not just blurd shit LOL but pics soon
> 
> nice paint bodydropped
> *


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Say hello to the new member! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

wow we got someone new 
damn i didnt here shit about it
yo lil homie welcome


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

thnx 

Heard about my welcome 5 mins ago 
Anyways, il make pics of my 3 current projects as soon as the damn batteries r full again


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

President : Bodydropped

VP : undead white boy

Members : 2lowsyn, dirk, sincitycutty,COD210,SwitchBlade, and chrisijzerman


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

sweet next thing we will be world wide LOL


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman_@Apr 10 2008, 03:05 AM~10373288
> *Say hello to the new member!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


welcome again homie


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome . now its time to do wht we talkd about ? -LMAO 












just playn


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

welcome . now its time to do wht we talkd about ? -LMAO 












just playn


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 07:49 AM~10375572
> *welcome . now its time to do wht we talkd about ? -LMAO
> just playn
> *


   :uh: :buttkick: :nono: :scrutinize: 

what are you talking about, PM me


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nothing thats why i put JUST PLYN, LMFAO oh man you guys read it all wrong :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

got a few pics, with one coat of clear....  

assembly tonight,
NOTE, its not gonna be slammed, gonna be lifted in the front at all times, and adjustable in the rear!

pics in a second


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nice paint now put it together LOL
any set up in the back as far as speaker or air tank


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

maybe some pumps, nothing to radical, gonna wire it all up one day, wanna get better first.....PM me back, foo!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise+Apr 10 2008, 08:25 AM~10375959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

:uh: WTF? :uh:*


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what im in THE ARTISTICS FIRST BRO and if the club for them get going cus i asked art WAaaY befor joining in this one, i would feel that i have to go with them, its a real car club and iv ben with them perty much ever sceince i got on here i was looking for a club when i joined LIL, and they took me in, and have shown me nothing but love.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 08:43 AM~10376144
> *what im in THE ARTISTICS FIRST BRO and if the club for them get going cus i asked art WAaaY befor joining in this one, i would feel that i have to go with them, its a real car club and iv ben with them perty much ever sceince i got on here i was looking for a club when i joined LIL, and they took me in, and have shown me nothing but love.
> *


have Fun, And Great Luck


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


make sure you read what i said , your basicly saying i took his offer. i sad i would leave for The Artistics not his M.C.C


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> i thought about , but i realy want to be in the artistics MCC if ther ever is one.


are you still in PSMCC?
[/quote]

i said i thought about it if i would leav i would go with THE ARTISTICS M.C.C- BUT thers not one YET some of us in the B.C have ben trying to get it together.[/quote]

DUDE!, that is fucked up, thats not being loyal, not hating on artstics or anything, but whatever happens, have fun over there!
[/quote]

make sure you read what i said , your basicly saying i took his offer. i sad i would leave for The Artistics not his M.C.C
[/quote]

i know, i ain't trippin homie, i respect dynasty a lot, and the artistics bike club, i was just saying, good luck


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

but i aint go with dynasty we got this going first im not guna leave for anouther M.C.C i would leave some thing much much bigger


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

dude its straight, you gotta do what u gotta do, and i have to do what i gotta do, so i need everyone in the club to post some work or something, seems this thread has become a talk session


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

shit pics but here are some of the trunk, want to make the back run in to the trunk.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

awsome pics ^^^^^^^


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i know they suck ima ask my ant for her camera this weeknd


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 09:40 AM~10376737
> *i know they suck ima ask my ant for her camera this weeknd
> *


yea, u should, or take daytime outside pics, helped when my cam was shitty


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha it does my kitchen has floresnt lighting i should try ther .


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 09:50 AM~10376859
> *yha it does my kitchen has floresnt lighting i should try ther .
> *


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

what ya'll think?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Looks clean!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

ATTENTION ALL MEMBERS :

your new logos have been sent out!


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

K guys, heres some stuff im working on 

First is something most of the guys here on LIL have build.
A hilux :biggrin: 
Still gotta paint the bed but im out of the color so i gotta order a new can.









Then there's a Mazda rx-7 im turning into a wide drifting machine.









And the project im most proud of, my Lincoln continental.
Its having a corvette rear , and its gonna have a monte carlo ss front clip.
Custom interior and i might go for a 2-tone paintjob

















There's some trucks and what not coming my way in a few month but I'll finish these of first 

Chris


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

got the new avatar and it looks great.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisijzerman+Apr 10 2008, 04:55 AM~10379561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank chris for that


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice bro 
the licoln is way cool


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i like the rx7. i wold make an rc out of that and drift it LMAO , i realy would....


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Hehe I just gotta finish it b4 oct. the 18th becose its going to a show


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

lovin all the rides homie, go ahead and post up your builts, some members may not ave seen them...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i havent .. lets see them


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

UNDEAD CLEAN YOUR BOX OUT 
and where the pics ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

THIS MUTHA F-ER READ THIS SHIT 




> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SHOULD I ? ? HUM ?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

YOUR JUST ASKING FOR MORE AND MORE BULD OFF BRO . YOU SURE YOU WANA DO THIS ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im down thats why im letting you finish ur 6 4 bro itll give me sometime


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

ok you finish what you got going on and ill finish just the 64 cuas my 51 bal air is almost done and the magnum need some TLC but ill stop on the magnum finish the 6 4 and go after you ! !. . . . . .


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

its on homie

here it is the official thing

2low im callin you out to a bomb build off

called "STEP YO GAME UP"


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

we still need to finish are shit but its on like bombs going off in hong kong, UNTILL THE END.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 02:58 PM~10382097
> *we still need to finish are shit but its on like bombs going off in hong kong,  UNTILL THE END.
> *


i got the 57 nomad...


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nope this is a true bomb era and between me and him,(telling me to step up my game - shit ) your ass is mine bro :roflmao:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 03:09 PM~10382196
> *nope this is a true bomb era and between me and him,(telling me to step up my game - shit ) your ass is mine bro  :roflmao:
> *


damn, hes got like 6 build offs...lol....

whatever actual buildoffs he is in, the hte hearse one, this bomb one, and mine and his nomad next month, which i need to talk to him about


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

yha guna give eachouther time to finish what we got going on then when atleast half them buld off are done were going head to head - mono a mono - toe to toe - man to man single elimantion death mach bomb-blow your face through your ass buld off .


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

sorry but that sounded funny :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Bunch of spamming mofo's :biggrin:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 10 2008, 11:08 AM~10381580
> *lovin all the rides homie, go ahead and post up your builts, some members may not ave seen them...
> *


Some may know these but here we go for those that dont :biggrin: 

Glasshouse:

















Then there's my belair.









My caddy:









My 59 impala:

















And one that's almost done, my 63 impala:

















Chris


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

hilux took a fall off the paint stand, and got orange peel like a motherfuckers....nneeds a bath


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

nha the 63 is my fave and the caddy and the bal air and the caprice LOVE THEM i had to clean my screen to make sure your cars are realy that damn clean nice rides homie.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

right, i got the hilux in the bath


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

to bad for the truck but atleast you get to paint - LOL
i haven painted anything in months just some primer :happysad:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 10 2008, 04:04 PM~10382612
> *to bad for the truck but atleast you get to paint  - LOL
> i haven painted anything in months just some primer  :happysad:
> *


been painting for awhile...lol


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 25 2008, 06:58 AM~10249670
> *:cheesy:
> 
> any1 have a 61 impala and need an idea?
> ...


REDOSAURUS!!! i seen that one at the pomona super show in '89.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Apr 10 2008, 07:20 PM~10384430
> *REDOSAURUS!!! i seen that one at the pomona super show in '89.
> *


its a bad ass ride, tried to find a video, but never did...


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

]what im in THE ARTISTICS FIRST BRO and if the club for them get going cus i asked art WAaaY befor joining in this one,i would feel that i have to go with them, its a real car club and iv ben with them perty much ever sceince i got on here i was looking for a club when i joined LIL, and they took me in, and have shown me nothing but love.
[/quote]
yep, we both hit up art about a m.c.c., and didn't get an answer, so we went our own ways as far as model clubs. that was months ago. and that's the end of it. he's in pavement scrapers and im from dynasty. main thing, we are all builders here to network with eachother without any beef. i proudly have DYNASTY on my sig and he has PAVEMENT SCRAPERS on his, and if THEE ARTISTICS does a m.c.c., im gonna have both on mine because i have support for my bike guys and the model guys at dynasty.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds pretty straight up 2 me. :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

X2


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

BodyDropped, 1ofaknd, undead white boy, BRAVO, MKD904, chrisijzerman, mademan, ElRafa



:wave:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 11 2008, 12:09 PM~10391460
> *BodyDropped, 1ofaknd, undead white boy, BRAVO, MKD904, chrisijzerman, mademan, ElRafa
> :wave:
> *


what up


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 03:13 PM~10391502
> *what up
> *


any work on the nomad?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

opened everything
nothing else waiting for my paint to arrive in a few min then its sprayin time :biggrin: 

and planning on what to take to the S.D show :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 03:15 PM~10391523
> *opened everything
> nothing else waiting for my paint to arrive in a few min then its sprayin time :biggrin:
> 
> ...


cool, i got a little done on the chassis, just a start, pics uploading....

cant paint nothing yet, fucking rain :uh:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ha ha its like 88 degrees here


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 03:17 PM~10391548
> *ha ha its like 88 degrees here
> *


damn, lucky....go check the topic, got pics up


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

did
ranes a bitch huh just remember it came from me
im in cali it hit us first


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 03:20 PM~10391580
> *did
> ranes a bitch huh just remember it came from me
> im in cali it hit us first
> *


yea, i kow, but i am gonna be gone this weekend anyways....so yea, monday should be better here


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 11 2008, 12:20 PM~10391580
> *did
> ranes a bitch huh just remember it came from me
> im in cali it hit us first
> *


a storm ?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good morning PS Family... :biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

look at what ive ben saving up for 
8 gal0 115 psi-2 hp

















and iv had thees for sometime but ther guna be put to good use 








if any one has any tips please let me know, iv had only an hour with it and if you know something to make it easy even if its stupid let me know.


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Nice. I want to start using an airbrush also. What kind are they?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

the blue ones are bagger and the chrome is kopykake <?
just need the button for the chrome one and the nipel at the end that.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

I AM OUT, I AM TIRED OF PPL MAKING ME AND THIS CLUB LOOK BAD, KEVIN, YOUR VP, SO STEP UP, DO WITH IT WHAT U WANT, I AM SOLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

since hes out and im going on hiatus who ever wants to step up and take this thing over go ahead 
when i get back ill state if im in or not


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

wow, everyone is leaving. this club is dying before it even really got started. lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dirk_@Apr 12 2008, 02:42 PM~10399725
> *wow, everyone is leaving. this club is dying before it even really got started. lol
> *


It's dying because it was murdered by one of it's own members.


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 04:11 PM~10399906
> *It's dying because it was murdered by one of it's own members.
> *


Yea, well ill admit Im taking a break but im not leaving altogether. Once I start building again Ill try to get the club rolling again, if that doesnt work the club shall be retired and remaining members can go solo or try for a different club


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Apr 12 2008, 03:11 PM~10399906
> *It's dying because it was murdered by one of it's own members.
> *


tru, bodydropped probly couldnt hadl it all together. homboy just didnt have what it take . not that it was him who killed are name but,
its cool not all of us are leaders, but you gave it your best shot. 
what was it like 2-3 week and BOOM its over for you (pressure)




WHO EVER STILL STANDING PUT YOUR NAME UP !


(probly wont be much)


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Apr 12 2008, 08:19 PM~10401067
> *
> WHO EVER STILL STANDING PUT YOUR NAME UP !
> 
> *


Im still here, taking over presidency so ill appoint you as VP if youre stickin around


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

and hopefully by this next week i will have been on here long enough for it to let me make my profile and let me have my own avatar...


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Im still here as well...
Just make me president if it realy is to much


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Good morning PS...


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastside1989_@Apr 13 2008, 08:51 AM~10403897
> *Good morning PS...
> *


good morning to you too!


----------



## Dirk (Mar 18, 2008)

ok, its official i am president of this here club, but since im still fairly new to the site, who should i talk to about deleting the old Pavement Scrapers thread so we can start out fresh? To much crap in that last forum and since there are two members gone, we dont need their stuff on it anymore.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you would want to talk to a mod 1ofkind i think is one.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

At least use the new banner i did a while ago 










Chris


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

server mssed up :uh:


----------

